# Please help with codes - percutaneous transluminal coronary balloon



## chestede (Jul 22, 2010)

What is the correct coding for a percutaneous transluminal coronary balloon angioplasty of the left anterior descending artery wtih insertion of stent and percutaneous transluminal coronary ballon angioplasty with atherectomy of the right coronary artery?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jul 23, 2010)

92980 ld
92995 rc-59


----------



## chestede (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 2, 2010)

The 92980 LD is correct

The atherectomy, though, would be coded +92996-RC. You can't use two "initial" vessel codes. You have to use the additional vessel code for the atherectomy. 

See CPT notes under 92980. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

